
The ages of distraction - jonbaer
https://aeon.co/essays/busy-and-distracted-everybody-has-been-since-at-least-1710
======
Dowwie
I find it difficult to watch many new movies, particularly of the animated
variety, because they jump from one thing to the next within seconds.

Movies catering to technology-induced attention deficit disorder are junk food
for the mind. Maybe it's time for information diet nutrition panels.

~~~
newman8r
I think it's a spoiler-culture, where the movie/show/book isn't even worth
reading if there isn't some prospect of a petty thrill or twist.

storytelling isn't something to be taken lightly, it's been ingrained in us
since the dawn of language. it can affect entire generations in ways nobody
understands and very few care to study. The movie 'babe' created vegetarians,
scully from 'x-files' inspired women to study STEM, scotty inspired a
generation of engineers.

~~~
Dowwie
Good point! Not all new stories cater to the attention deficit mind, but those
that do now require parents to decide whether they want their impressions made
upon their children. As you said, storytelling ought not be taken lightly.

------
du_bing
For a large group of people, such as a society, inattention may be good for
innovation and mutation, while for a single person, attention is the best way
to really do something in his life.

